# 5 Vegas Cask Strength Cask Strength II Toro Cigar Review - great flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good 5 Vegas cigar. Solid flavor blended with a tolerable spice. One of the better 5 Vegas cigars I have smoked. Worth a try

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Cask Strength Cask Strength II Toro Cigar Review - great flavor


----------

